# favorite Gorecki and lutoslasky composition



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im a big fan of gorecki i like* symphony 2* more than the third(symphony of sorrowfull song).It's lesser know but Worth the admition. Beatus vir,op 38 is quite something. so is copernican op 31 .

I was looking for is first symphony whit no succes ,is it good,look's out of print and unavailable in the market,i seek to find it somewhere.

Anything Worth mentionning about gorecki or other composer in the same vein, since it's one of my favorite composer.

That about it for gorecki

Lutoslawski i like is* funeral song *very sinister may i dare says creepy(in a good way).I have another record by lutoslawski* concerto for cello and orchestra *but this one borred me a bit compared to funeral song..

And that about it for now :tiphat:

Ps i made typos in Witold Lutoslawski name in the title im sorry that a bit weak i know


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorecki - try the short harpsichord concerto, brilliant, if not quite what those who wrote for it 400 years ago might have imagined.
Symphony no. 1 is in full on You Tube - can easily get a safe downloader. 
The newly premiered 4th Symphony is available too...many of my music acquaintances a bit disappointed with it.

Lutoslawski - try the Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lutoslawski:

_Symphony No. 3_





_Piano Concerto_





_Chantefleurs et Chantefables_


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

My favourite Gorecki piece is the Symphony No.2 "Copernicus". However, as you were looking for the 1st symphony, here it is 






My favourite Lutoslawski piece is the Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I am not an expert on Górecki, but my favourite is also his Copernican Symphony (No. 2).  

As of Lutosławski, basically any of his compositions is worth listening, so whatever you find, it should be good. Bear in mind that Lutosławski composed in three styles: early neoclassical (an excellent example of which is Concerto for Orchestra - a great piece written for the reopening of Warsaw Philharmony), middle aleatoric (utilising his limited aleatoricism technique; try Mi-parti, Venetian Games and Symphony No. 3, which Lutosławski considered his lifetime achievement), and late, which is also aleatoric, but on the other hand more lyrical and melodic (essential works from this period are Piano Concerto and Symphony No. 4).


Best regards, Dr


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know Gorécki well enough to make a selection, but for Lutosławski I have to take the cello concerto. 

(Of course these things change over time....)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Gorecki* Symphonies 2+3, Lerchenmusik, Requiem for a Polka, choral works (Miserere, Szeroka Woda, Beatus Vir etc)
'
*Lutoslawski* Symphonies 3+4, Piano Concerto, Jeux Venetiens, Musique Funebre, Postludium, Chantefleurs et Chantefables


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

My exploration of the 8 volumes of Lutoslawski orchestral works on Naxos has been pretty consistent thus far. So he seems like a guy you can't really lose with.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't care much for Gorecki's music and I've liked everything I've heard of Lutosławski's!
Both Witt's and Gardner's collections are good, but I always return to Lutosławski's own as released by EMI.

/ptr


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Górecki's Third Symphony is by far my favorite of his works I've heard. The other works of his I've heard (only his first two string quartets and and a short concerto for piano and strings) have disappointed me. But as I read the other posts in this thread, I see that I'm missing out on quite a bit, and pass my thanks on to everyone else who's listed some of his works they like. Gives me plenty of other pieces to try out. 

Lutoslawski is completely different and is quite a struggle for me. His earlier works are much easier on the ear, and I really enjoy his First Symphony and Symphonic Variations. He wrote a piece for two pianos--Variations on a Theme by Paganini, which is really nice. Also, his Concerto for Orchestra is one of my favorite works of his. Of later works, I've come to enjoy his Trois Poèmes d'Henri Michaux and Paroles tissées. All these works can be found on a 3-disk EMI release for a very good price. 
I'm still trying to find the key to his Piano Concerto and Third Symphony, which I can't quite figure out. But I suppose their beauty is merely hiding from me, and will take a few more attempts before they reveal themselves.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I was struck by the poignant beauty of Górecki's Third Symphony upon first hearing (from the familiar Dawn Upshaw recording for NONESUCH featuring the London Sinfonetta under David Zinman) which I had purchased when it was first released. Though radio commentator Jim Svejda wrote if off immediately on his "The Record Shelf" broadcast titled "Flim-flams, Frauds and Floozies" as "dull, naturally dull" (comparing it unfavorably to another of his most despised pieces, Penderecki's Etude No.2, aka _Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima_ which Svejda describes as "a dull exercise in tone clusters"), I pushed on. After all, though I tend to agree with Svejda and find his broadcasts and books about music entertaining and generally spot on, I believe in the merits of the Penderecki "etude" as well as Górecki's Third. I've not only picked up the score of the work, I've attempted to acquire every recording to date, which adds up to quite a few. But it was a study of the score, especially of the opening movement, which sold me on the merits of the work. The canon, which surges to eight parts (ten voices) at its peak, is intricately woven. This is not "mindless drivel" or "scatterbrained minimalism" at all. I continue as an advocate of this evocative piece.

Meanwhile, I have collected much of Górecki's other music including the Symfonia No. 1 "1959" which is on the KOCH/SCHWANN label, 3-1041-2 coupled with Chorus I, Op.20, and _Three Pieces in the Old Styl_e, all under Roland Bader and the Staatsphilharmonie Krakau.









As for Lutosławski -- that letter "ł" is pronounced like a "w", and the "w" like an "f" in English -- I've long been a fan of the _Concerto for Orchestra_ which, though it doesn't quite match Bartok's splendid example, holds its own against many a 20th century masterpiece. The Cello Concerto, though, probably remains my favorite Lutosławski work. It is rich, frightening, challenging, chilling, unforgettable, and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Agree with DrKilroy. Anything by Lutosławski is worth listening to.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> As for Lutosławski -- that letter "ł" is pronounced like a "w", and the "w" like an "f" in English -- I've long been a fan of the _Concerto for Orchestra_ which, though it doesn't quite match Bartok's splendid example, holds its own against many a 20th century masterpiece.


Thank you for the pronounciation note! (I know the pronounciation as I am Polish, but some might appreciate it  ). As for Bartok's and Lutosławski's Concerti for Orchestra, I do not think they should be compared in very strict terms only since they both have the same title. They differ in practically any other aspect. That said, being both a Bartok fan and a Lutosławski fan, I prefer the latter's work in this case

Lutosławski is, I am sure, one of the best 20th century composers. While listening to his music, I do not feel the distance between me and the music, which I feel when listening to other more adventurous composers, like Stockhausen, Xenakis, even Webern.

Best regards, Dr


----------

